# degrees of adjustment for mk5/6 airlift performance front bags?



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

So looking for someone who has the front performance bags and know how much camber adjustment capability there is on them for the mk5 mk6? debating whether to drop 1K is going to be worth it to fit some wider wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Max is -3º but useable is more like -2.3 to -2.5º

if you have any other questions, let me know! (we also have plenty in stock)


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)

Andrew is correct max camber performance can do is -3 but you can't do that because you will hit the body with the bag.

This is about -2.x not exactly, sure with 18x9.5 ET27 what kind of wheels you were thinking about?


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Max is -3º but useable is more like -2.3 to -2.5º
> 
> if you have any other questions, let me know! (we also have plenty in stock)


ahh ok, thank you andrew.



lisek99 said:


> Andrew is correct max camber performance can do is -3 but you can't do that because you will hit the body with the bag.
> 
> This is about -2.x not exactly, sure with 18x9.5 ET27 what kind of wheels you were thinking about?


thank you for the pics! and I am thinking of a set of 5x114.3 LXZ's trying to run 10+ in the front and tuck (maybe) but obviously need more camber. I did a little more searching and looks like running TT or s3 LCA's will give way to more/adjustable camber. still reading on what ill need to do that though


----------



## Sillylowsi (Jul 23, 2012)

The bag hits the body or the barrel of the wheel with -3+ degrees of camber? And if there is such a clearance issue is the slam series bags a better option to run more camber? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

